# Help with selecting a mount style



## efey (Oct 16, 2013)

This is my best buck and will always be a special harvest for me. The work was put in, the conditions were right, the shot was good, and the kill was quick. Now he is at the taxidermist and I cannot decide 100% how I want him. I'd really like to know what you guys think. As of now I am doing a semi-upright to show off his double patch and unique whiteness around the base of his brisket. I also chose a left turn to show that little kicker. His right eye was torn up from a recent brawl and it will be interesting to see how the taxidermist gets it fixed up. What do you think? There is a spot in my home for any style so placement on the wall won't matter much. Thanks for the input in advance.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

I think that would be a great looking mount.


----------



## ballenbrowning (Jan 1, 2017)

I have mounts that are semi upright, upright, and semi sneak and prefer the semi upright the most. I think your buck will look great regardless of your choice.
Brian


----------



## Brunswick (Jan 20, 2019)

I took my biggest buck this season as well. I also chose the semi-sneak mount with a left turn. I have two other mounts that are both semi-upright & they both look great, I just wanted something different this time. My taxidermist told me that the semi-sneak & semi-upright were the two most popular mounts that he does. I think your buck will look awesome with the choice you’ve made!


----------



## Noel Kendall (May 28, 2003)

I’ve always liked the pedestal mounts


----------



## LegendKiller (Jan 12, 2014)

Semi Upright offset shoulder would be my choice. To show off that unique throat patch.


----------



## Davidhes (May 25, 2018)

Agree


----------



## Davidhes (May 25, 2018)

Don’t try to hide battle marks. My taxidermist duplicates them on purpose. Looks great.


----------



## Davidhes (May 25, 2018)

See cuts on neck


----------



## Posterboy0923 (May 19, 2019)

First of all, that is a GREAT buck! Congrats! As far as the mount, I think any style you choose would show him off perfectly. I like your idea of showing off the double patch with a slight turn to show off the kicker. I usually try to mount mine (I have 7 so far) in a position that I remember when I first saw him coming out of a wood lot or a CRP field or wherever. It just reminds me of each hunt and how fortunate I have been to take each buck. The one exception is shown in the photos below. When I first saw this guy come into my shooting lane, he was standing tall and broadside to me. I knew he was a shooter immediately. After the shot and tracking him the 30 yards, I was amazed when I walked up to him and saw the antler laying flat on the top of his head. I never saw that prior to the shot. Certainly kind of unique and strange at the same time. Needless to say, I wanted to show that in the mount, so I had the taxidermist try to get a look where you notice the flat antler. So he did a kind of full sneak with a slight turn. Another memory from a fun hunt.


----------



## efey (Oct 16, 2013)

Well he’s all done and back home. Extremely happy with how this mount turned out. Jody Green in Mcleansboro, IL does some phenomenal work. Second picture is me and my dads buck hanging together. We were both able to bag great bucks this year. That’s what it’s all about. Grateful for every year I get to hunt with my pops and share these experiences with him.


----------



## Dedduc (Nov 2, 2010)

Jody does excellent work! He has done 4 deer for me and I got a 5th one in the freezer heading to him very soon!


----------



## RacksOnRacks (Aug 2, 2014)

Great looking mounts.


----------



## Hunter.321 (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice mounts


----------



## baller32 (Dec 9, 2019)

How I shoot them is how I mount them. For example, I had a buck standing quarter turned looking at me, thats how he hangs on my wall. Another was semi sneak following a group of does, that is how he hangs on my wall ect.......


----------

